# Hello



## are fiefs (Apr 1, 2010)

First things first as they say, and that, as one may expect given the context, would constitute my use of a certain word, said word being hello, so, in the jovial spirit of this most august of occasions, hello there, and good day to you sirs!

Ignoring the aforementioned…

I would like to receive some criticism regarding a couple of pieces of music, unfortunately quite cheaply produced music, but music of a sort nonetheless (a friend of mine who happens to be a music student allowed me to make less than judicious use of her copy of 'Sibelius', so general midi sounds abound). I do hope however that there is something of value within these pieces, maybe a melody or chord that could be feasibly developed, although I must admit that my use of harmony is woefully simple (I blame Bob Dylan for that particular malaise) and somewhat static, so any help in that regards would be greatly appreciated (I'd imagine that I'm fairly musically illiterate in comparison to most here).

Thank you, and please note that I have no musical pretensions whatsoever, but maybe, just maybe, I may be worthy of having some someday.

Let's hope not though. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/user3828531%2Fmaybe-or-maybe-not


__
https://soundcloud.com/user3828531%2Fpossibly-worthless


----------

